# You and Your Horse!



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's pics of me and "my" equine friends. First is me with Cheyenne, then Tequila when she was a baby, last but not least me with Bonnie, who is Cheyenne and Tequila's mama. I hope to have better and newer pics this weekend.


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh my gosh they are beautiful!!!


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

ohhh I've got so many...

His first week home with me










First day I met him, first time riding him. 










Right after unloading from the trailer at home


----------



## Island Horselover (Apr 4, 2012)

Me and my lovely girl Trixie at the beach... 









And me and my big girl Kali in the ring.... 









going for a swim in the ocean....


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

This is one of my most favorite pictures, it's my best friend & I's horse, Midnight. We backed him, trained him. Although, he is a complete a** to everyone else, he and I have a special bond 











And this is one of my favorite pics of Turly & I, we have been a team for 11 years, we did Western just for fun, but I love how serious we look... My Mom has 3 versions on this picture in her house LOL.


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh my gosh!! Everyone has such beautiful horses!


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

Here's Apollo and I 


Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Cute!!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

This is me and my girl Love Story's baby:








My friends horse Scarlet and I:








And my friends horse Whisper and I:


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh my gosh!! That baby is adorable!!


----------



## wausuaw (Apr 15, 2011)

Mind melding with Misae... Buster photobomb. (Buster= my dog)


----------



## equestrianforever (Apr 4, 2012)

me and my boyyyy <3


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

ok here are some lame pics of me and Angel, my friends mom horse ,now officially (jokingly) mine.. because i ride her more than her mom 

adjusting my self after ground mounting


















more pics to come


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Stichy said:


> Oh my gosh they are beautiful!!!


 Thanks!! Great pics everyone!


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

I love your "photobomb dog" wausauw, lol!! I died laughing...Also, is your hay in a pool?


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

this is my horse Crescent. I got him in April and is my first and actually my heart horse. 










and this is me and him


----------



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

This my daughter from today feeding my baby Max snow 







and here is her and her pony peaches..







. And here is hubby(phly) with phly 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tiffrmcoy (Apr 13, 2012)

My Arab filly Warrior
























My ArabX B.B.
























The both of them


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Me and Riley...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

shellybean said:


> Here's Apollo and I
> 
> 
> Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr


Wait! he's giving us the raspberry. Silly guy!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Me and Coyote


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Dexter and I! Lol the halter makes my teeth look funny









Really mom more pics....









My friends son on him  too cute


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Where do I even begin..? :lol:

Well, here is me being a dork on my mare, Sissy.. Don't ask.. lol I can be VERY hyper sometimes :wink: I'm not sure that's a good thing though... Do not try this at home! haha








Uhm.. haha. Sissy decided to spook at a plastic bag, and I guess I can just show y'all the result..








Here is my very first time riding Sissy.. I was 8 and she was a green 4 year old.. :shock: I've loved her ever since..!








One of my favorite pictures of all time. It's of me and my very first filly, Nelly.








I have THOUSANDS more, but these were the easiest to find.. :wink:


----------



## 3PaintMares (Feb 19, 2013)

Here's my equine girlfrieng Gypsy and I


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Me and Goober.


----------



## LovinMyRy (Nov 30, 2010)

My daughter and Autumn








Me and my girl
















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Me and Miss Anne


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Me and my first love, Dakota. Retrained him from the ground up and this was the only time I got to ride him:









Me and the love of my life, Aires:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LouieThePalomino (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Here's my grulla Mustang boy Hercules soaking up some winter sun with his best bud Buffy the Buffalo









Here he is clowning for one more kiss before I go


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

Most of these are old since I don't see my girl too often anymore :/ but here they are 

Always loved this picture


















May 2011: after not seeing her for a full year









Most recent and also most awkward pic of us together... this was around September 2011 and she was trying to show her "Kiss" trick but I'm a little too tall


----------



## mareabol (May 12, 2012)

Just took these yesterday. I finally got a snow day in college and went out to the barn with a friend. We ended up building a snowman in the horses field. Of course mine had to decapitate the snowman as soon as we finished.


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Goodbye, Eiger  I'm going to miss him wayy more than I should


----------

